
Detecting Caller ID Spoofing Attacks (2013) [pdf] - umsm
http://www.cse.sc.edu/~mustafah/download/cid_USC_CSE_TR-2013-001.pdf
======
300bps
I have a landline for my home alarm system and for having a common phone
available for my family. I get approximately 15 telemarketing calls per day on
it, all of which are using spoofed caller id and all of which are offering
scam services like pretending to be a credit card company calling to lower the
interest rate on my credit card.

The blocks work for about a week or two before they move onto new spoofed
caller ID numbers, usually local phone numbers that match the area code and
prefix of my own phone number. Now that I've run out of the 100 slots on my
phone system to block various phone numbers, I'm considering just turning off
the ringer.

Beyond systems using caller ID as a "password" of sorts, caller ID spoofing
has made landlines all but useless due to marketing abuse.

~~~
nwilkens
I used to (haven't tested in 2 years) be able to spoof AT&T cell phone
numbers, and call the same number you are spoofing and listen to voicemails if
they didn't have a PIN assigned. Seems like they only authenticated based on
CID.

